# Probotix x90 for sale chicagoland



## stefonroman (Jul 24, 2014)

$400.00

18x18" travel. Full kit with dewalt router, and control box. I have used it frequently for about 2 years. This is a great beginner kit, I'm selling it cheap. I am in Chicago, pick up only.


----------



## rkaligian (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Stefon:

I am interested in the CNC. Why are you selling it?


----------



## explorer22 (Nov 8, 2015)

Number two interested.


----------



## stefonroman (Jul 24, 2014)

rayk2 said:


> Hi Stefon:
> 
> I am interested in the CNC. Why are you selling it?


I recently orderd a 24/48 machine. I still have a zenbot sitting around. The x90 is collecting dust at this point.


----------



## rkaligian (Jan 22, 2011)

Are you in the city or 'burbs?


----------



## rkaligian (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi:

What are you using for software?


----------



## usnavyguy (Jan 23, 2016)

do you have a zenbot for sale still? if so I am interested. requesting size?, controller? price? condition?


----------



## C550th (Feb 11, 2016)

The Probots work great with G540's


----------

